# Thoughts on this Boer buck



## cecekingskid (Sep 5, 2014)

Posting my first question hoping for everyone's opinion on this buck. We are supposed to go and look at him tomorrow. From what we are told he was born in early March of this year (2014) so he's about 7 months old. Also, he is advertised as "100% ABGA" (does this mean fullblood or could it also mean purebred?) The owner says she has sold all her does and this boy is all alone and she needs to find him a home. She says she has had her pregnant dog in with him to keep him company during the day but is concerned about leaving her in there now that she is nearing the end of her pregnancy. 

My bf is the one who has been emailing the owner back and forth and he's not the type to ask a million questions by email so we are going there tomorrow so I can see him for myself. Supposedly he's out of a sire called SYFY Tidal Wave. 

Here are the pics she sent us.....and I'm not sure if these are recent or if this was earlier this year. When I look at him I'm not immediately impressed but, not sure I know exactly what I'm looking for. I sure would appreciate your thoughts critique of this one. 


Thanks,


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

100% means Fullblood, anything less is purebred. He is registered with ABGA so you could go to American Boer Goat Association & look at his pedigree.
He does have a sweet face! The angle of the pic does not do him justice at all.
He could use wider forearm & twist (width of rear thigh).
Scrotum is perfect. Nice tail pigmentation.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

If the pics are current then he is very small for his age. Are you looking for him just as one to breed a couple does? To produce pets? Show quality? 
If looking for something for show then I'd say keep looking. A lot also changes on what he costs since it will take time and food to get him to where he needs to be to breed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, 100% is the same as Fullblood.  I would check his papers to be sure though. 

He looks very thin... for being a Boer buck. I can't tell you a whole lot about his conformation because it's hard to tell from these pictures. He is very short bodied and doesn't have much breed character to his head or build. I do like his black pigment... but other than that I can't find much good about him. Since a buck is such an important part of the herd, you should expect his kids to look just like or possibly even worse than him. That forces you to want a high standard of conformation on the buck. This buck you are looking at might look better in person, but judging from these pictures he is not a buck I would get if I had meaty kids or the Boer breed standard in mind.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

He looks very small for a 7 month old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If this is his sire, "EAST HERITAGE SYFY TIDAL WAVE" then this buck has not yet been registered.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with crossroads. I'm not very impressed and the buck plays such a important part in your offspring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He is not a very good buck.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not impressed either. I have a couple month old dairy cross doelings that look as big as him....pass


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hate saying it as well, but there is nothing going for him. My honest opinion is try to find a different buck, remember your buck makes your herd.

Where are you from?


----------



## cecekingskid (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback all. I'm from Central PA.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I think you could do better. But I've also seen what a bit of groceries put into them can do. He could turn out very handsome. You really need to look at his parents to see how they have matured and what you could be expecting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you try Craigslist for a buck?

Or some of these in PA?

http://nittanycrestfarm.weebly.com/boer-goats-for-sale-pg-1.html

http://www.boers.us/goats-for-sale.html

http://oakridgeacresboergoats.webs.com/forsale.htm
picture is hard to see

http://www.shaboergoats.com/for_sale

http://www.landofgracefarm.com/brooddoes.html

http://www.getgoats.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=87


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's a 7 month old???!!!! You could do ALOT better! PLEASE pick a bigger one! Here's my 8 month old pure blood for reference, he's over 100 lbs...


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I think I would pass on him. There are better bucks out there ready to work for you. I don't see much good on him and I wish the owner would have weathered him for he not good for anything else at this age.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm sory, he's fulblood not pureblood.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

From the size of his horns, he doesn't look very old. Maybe it's an old picture of him?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Even if it IS an older picture of him, I would still pass. Not worth even looking at to me. Unless you were to wether him and keep him as a pet.


----------



## cecekingskid (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and the links -- I am definitely still looking for a buck. Thinking for this year I may just pay for stud service for my girls when they are ready. They still have a bit of weight to gain before I'd breed them. 

Scottyhorse, could you still wether a goat that is 7 months old? Would you band him or no? I'd consider getting him to save him from where he's at because he's as sweet as can be - but not as a herd sire.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

If the band will fit you can wether him. I've wethered a goat at 9 months for a friend. Just make sure you don't get the teats or extra skin.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If the band fits, on it goes!


----------

